# Carbon Aero wheel upgrade for Roubaix?



## DavidSmith (Aug 6, 2002)

Hello all,
Has anyone had any luck riding deep-dish (50 mm) carbon rims on his or her Roubaix?. I'm thinking that the extra stiffness, peripheral weight and aero-dynamic qualities may help "solidify" the otherwise "soupy and mushy" Roubaix. Sometimes we do want a comfy frame to get up and kick butt, from time to time...
Appreciate any comments / experience.
Thanks.

P.S. - Picture the Mavic Carbon Cosmic SL as a target wheelset, for example.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have the SL2 Roubaix and, its anything but "soupy and mushy". As a matter of fact, its quite stiff. However, I am running the Roval Fusee SL wheels which, while not 50mm aero they nevertheless are somewhat aero and plenty stiff. It makes a nice package overall and I am very happy with the ride and performance. 

I also have a Tarmac SL2 and, on it I run the DA wheels exactly like pictured on your Roubaix. These wheels give the Tarmac just a hint of "mush" which complements its stiffness nicely. Makes it a great riding bike. 

Another aero wheel to onsider is the new Roval wheels that Specialized is putting on the new Tarmac SL3's. They are deep dish and aluminum so they likely are more versatile. Look very nice too. 

If you want to sell those DA wheels then I would be interested in buying them. I can always use another pair. They are great wheels.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 08 Roubaix Expert with a pair of Reynolds Assault wheels. Nice wheels for the money. In all honesty I think you woud notice more difference changing your tires than wheel set.


----------

